#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  My detached retina

## beerlaodrinker

About a month ago I noticed some floaters in my eye and a curtain like effect going on in my eye, I've had cataracts removed on both eyes some years ago in Bangkok, it was a bit worrying but according to the eye specialist in udon it would sort itself out, That turned out to be total bollocks my eyesight rapidly started to deteriorate in that eye 
And I made hasty arrangements to get my arse of of bumfuck Laos and head for a Rutnin hospital in Bangkok, The result was a detached retina and a tear in the retina, the doc ordered emergency surgery , I asked what the options were and was told surgery or loose the eye, I took the surgery

----------


## Topper

You really need to cut down on getting punched in the eye.  It's not like you can't, at least initially, see it coming.   :Smile: 

How does a retina just become detached and get torn?  (no, that's not a segway....)

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The operation took a bit over an hour and I'm sat here waiting for the meds so I can fuk of back to the hotel where I have to lay on my stomach in order for the gas pumped behind my eye to do its job, I have to do this for 2 fucking weeks, the first few days are crucial so I will be parking up in a Bangkok hotel for that, I also can't fly for 2 weeks so it looks like the train or bus back to Lao for me

----------


## Topper

How did this happen....I've already got one eye that's so detached that it looks in a different direction than the other.

Seriously, the only time I've heard of a detached retina is from boxing.  Isn't that what ended Sugar Ray's career?    I thought it took a traumatic hit to the head to detach a retina.

----------


## palexxxx

My brother had a detached retina which was ok for a while after the operation (for a few years)  but then the bugger detached itself again.  Had to have the operation a second time.

----------


## thaimeme

Hope the surgical procedure works out for the best, bld.

Don't rush the healing magic.

Best to ya.

 :Smile:

----------


## withnallstoke

*And if thine eye offend thee, pluck it out, and cast it from thee: it is better for thee to enter into life with one eye, rather than having two eyes to be cast into hell fire.*

----------


## withnallstoke

God is fuckin ace.

Never lost an eyeball in his life.

----------


## ENT

Get well bld.

----------


## withnallstoke

Patch.

----------


## Kurgen

Lucky you. 

I woke up blind in one eye 18 months ago.

Bangkok Pattaya Butchery said I needed reading glasses.

----------


## Mr Earl

You guys are scaring me, I reckon I'll continue urine compresses on my eyes, seems to work, along with some Scotch whiskey.

----------


## chassamui

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Get it out with Optrex.
Speedy recovery BLD.

----------


## jamescollister

BL, had 2, one in my early 20s, other in my 30s, both probably from trauma.
Right eye the worst, lost half my eyes night vision, left eye only a bit.
That in-turn caused cataracts in my 50s, told that detachments  are common after cataract surgery. 
Will never see well at night, but get by OK, can drive, can shoot, just not good in the dark. Jim

----------


## kingwilly

Jeepers mate. Take it easy and get well soon.

----------


## Necron99

Come one, fess up, you stacked your bloody esky into a wall didn't you.......

----------


## Topper

> Come one, fess up, you stacked your bloody esky into a wall didn't you.......


I'm think it was a late night disagreement regarding gender of a "lady".  By God when you're paying from brown, why accept pink?

----------


## Bogon

Tough break mate.

If you need anything (except an eye donor), give us a shout.

Nice to see Withers is sympathetic to your troubles. :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Hope all is well soon BLD

----------


## Topper

BLD...you know all you've got to do is ask....

I'm really interested in the background in case it happens to me.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I'm not shitting you guys,  the rapid onset was fucking scary, fuck all to do with esky mishaps either.  I got shit advice from the quack in udon, she seemed to be the real deal spoke English better than me ,here's some eye drops and some vitamins for your eyes she said. Come back if you notice a change for the worse she said,  the doc at rutnin was who done my cataracts was unavailable I had to take my chances with dr somchai, yes that really his name, he reckons his success rate is 90 % hope I don't fall into the 10% that doesn't work.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Fuck you withers, unsympathetic bastard,

----------


## armstrong

which hospital you at?   i could bring beer if you can manage to drink it on your front?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Here's the kicker though"...... The cost of the op was 150 000 baht, paid in advance. Had trouble with that to, as I could only zap 90 K from the ATM  and there credit card machine was having no joy with both my cards, they procrastinated for a while but eventually agreed to send me back to my hotel by motorcycle taxi after I pointed out the traffic issue to get my passport as collatoral, all this shit could only happen in thailand right? tomorrow my card should cough up another 60k and I can square them up. I did try to call. The company's Insurance hotline to see if they could sort it but as I'm on a Lao roaming sim card I ran out of credit before I could get the s.cenario explained to there call centre , no doubt in India or the Philippines, what a fucking day,

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Oh, and I'm posting this whilst lying on my stomach so the gas they pumped in behind my eye doesn't escape in the next. 2 weeks, oh what fun, merry Xmas fuckers

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Just occurred to me I might be needing a nurse,

----------


## Topper

> Just occurred to me I might me needing a nurse,


So you've heard from Butterfly?

----------


## somtamslap

> Oh, and I'm posting this whilst lying on my stomach so the gas they pumped in behind my eye doesn't escape in the next. 2 weeks, oh what fun, merry Xmas fuckers


 This needn't hinder any Beer Lao consumption.

Bedside table and a foot-long straw should do it.

----------


## kingwilly

> Just occurred to me I might me needing a nurse,


Don't they provide one?

----------


## kingwilly



----------


## crocman

You know that stupid game with the tennis ball on a string and you belt it back and forward round the pole?
Fvcker got me right in the eye and detached my retina.

I fucken hate that game!
Get well soon BLD.

----------


## nora tittoff

I've been lucky only ever had the odd welding flash. Hope everything goes ok BLD.

----------


## Kurgen

I'm going to give Rutnin Eye Hospital a go in BKK in the New Year. If they can't do anything I think I'll try and 'sponsor' an Indian. I reckon the Husky look will be pretty cool.

----------


## pseudolus

> was told surgery or loose the eye, I took the surgery


Coward, taking the easy way out.

----------


## withnallstoke

> Fuck you withers, unsympathetic bastard,


Unsympathetic my arse.

I've made you a new av - (if you can see it).

----------


## robbo

good luck buddy, hope all goes well, hope to see some more of your travel threads again soon

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> good luck buddy, hope all goes well, hope to see some more of your travel threads again soon


So do i

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Thanks for the well wishes guys, and thanks for the snazzy new av withnall, I'm of back to rutnin this morning, Later in the day I,ll be conducting Nurse interviews at soi cowboy I've already purchased her uniform and some training videos from a sukhumvit roadside vendor

----------


## Loy Toy

I wish you a full and speedy recovery mate.

And 2 weeks on your stomach to get your full vision back is worth the sacrifice.

----------


## Happy As Larry

> Seriously, the only time I've heard of a detached retina is from boxing.


Yes that is what i thought until it happened to me.I too nearly lost the eye as originally I was misdiagnosed by the doctors. I was told to take some pills eat more veggies and it would go away.
The only thing that went away was me sight.
Little by little a curtain came down over my eye until only a very thin line of light existed.
I got myself down to Rutnin sharpish and was operated on that day. A 2 hour operation with local anesthetic. I was then asked to stay in bed 23/24 hours per day, face down with as little head movement as possible for 2 weeks  and then regular trips to the hospital until the doctor signed off.

I asked him how this possibly could have happened as I had not been hit in the head for many a year. The answer was *simple wear and tear* and it is far more common than you would think, far more common. I was surprised when i did a bit of research on Google

As you get into your 50's it is worth having a regular check up at  a place like Rutnin
The cost is only a 1000 or so. 
The cost to me of the operation plus ancillary costs associated with the issue ran to the hundreds of thousands of baht. I think all in all it  came out to between           2-300000 baht.

Even with the excellent care I received at Rutnin about a year later increased floater activity started up in my other eye. This time I dispensed with the local 'doctors' and went straight down to Rutnin. This time the cost was something like 10-20000.

So a really big saving.

I now can see with both eyes but the vision in the bad one is not good. I have double vision, I get daily headaches and I much prefer the dark. If I had had a regular check up I could have avoided all this.

Over 50? I strongly recommend you havve your eyes checked at someplace like Rutnin on an annual basis

----------


## Topper

Thanks HaL

You and BLD have got me worried as I'm 52 and already blind in one eye.  The wife and I will be Rutnin quite soonish.

----------


## Happy As Larry

> Thanks HaL
> 
> You and BLD have got me worried as I'm 52 and already blind in one eye.  The wife and I will be Rutnin quite soonish.


Make an appointment before going. They are very busy and even with an appointment you can wait quite some time.

Going there the first time they will give you a battery of test form a regular eyesight check through to the retinal check up.

My doctor was Dr. Sombat and I would recommend him. He certainly gave me the feeling he knew what he was doing and was thorough.

----------


## Yemen

Good Luck BLD. Hope things turn out good. Don't just tip the nurse give it all to her.

----------


## Topper

Thanks HaL  Will do.  The wife and I are looking at their website now.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Some good news this morning when I fronted to see the doc and pay my bill to get the passport back, turns out the total was 99 thousand the 150 000 baht quoted was just the initial estimate, I can afford to keep the nurse around a bit longer now, he'll, might get 2

----------


## Evilbaz

Definition of a mistress?
Someone between you and a mattress ...

----------


## kingwilly

> I can afford to keep the nurse around a bit longer now, he'll, might get 2


male nurse ?

 :Gay:

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> 
> I can afford to keep the nurse around a bit longer now, he'll, might get 2
> 
> 
> male nurse ?


You notice the emphasis several times that he was having to stay "face down", so I would suggest you are on the right track.












































Seriously BLD - good luck, hope it all works out.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Cheers nidhogg
I'm holed up in a hotel over on soi 18' chose that deliberately so I wouldn't get tempted to go out ogling the mattress warriors, see the doc again on Monday and if he gives me the nod I might get the sleeper train to nongkhai, can't fly for 2 weeks ,

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Good luck BLD. I thought I had a detached retina several months ago, but it was just floaters, which I had never had before. Did what the doc said, and the floaters vanished just when she said they would.

Since I had taken a mighty blow to the head, which left me totally deaf in one ear, shortly before the floaters appeared, I thought for sure detached retina.

Do what the doc says!!!!

----------


## Latindancer

> Since I had taken a mighty blow to the head, which left me totally deaf in one ear


Anything interesting for us to hear ? Training the black belt daughter and (embarrassingly) the student surpassed the master ??

Or one of those  *piñata* accidents we sometimes see on Youtube ?

----------


## bsnub

Wouldn't it have been better to just fly back to AUS and have had the surgery done by a proper doc?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^Nothing so exciting. Dark, rainy night, wet curb...got out of car and slipped. Went straight over backwards. Head slammed into curb, bounced, then slammed into road.

First time I've been knocked out in many years.

End result: Totally deaf - forever - right ear. There was also a slow blood leak that almost six weeks later required me to get my skull opened up to drain off a blood pool that was pressing on the brain and causing coordination problems and headaches.

All in all, a royal pain for just a slip.

----------


## thaimeme

> Wouldn't it have been better to just fly back to AUS and have had the surgery done by a proper doc?


The ignorance is blind.
Typical.

----------


## Happy As Larry

> Wouldn't it have been better to just fly back to AUS and have had the surgery done by a proper doc?


Out here in the boonies I might agree with you although I could tell you some horror stories of 'good' western hospitals.
However Rutnin would compare favourably with any in the west (unfortunately even the prices are similar I understand).

There are excellent medical services to be had in Thailand

----------


## Bogon

> The ignorance is blind.


Excuse the pun?

----------


## BobR

> I'm not shitting you guys,  the rapid onset was fucking scary, fuck all to do with esky mishaps either.  I got shit advice from the quack in udon, she seemed to be the real deal spoke English better than me ,here's some eye drops and some vitamins for your eyes she said. Come back if you notice a change for the worse she said,  the doc at rutnin was who done my cataracts was unavailable I had to take my chances with dr somchai, yes that really his name, he reckons his success rate is 90 % hope I don't fall into the 10% that doesn't work.


Wish you the best, hope it turns out well.

----------


## Ukan Kizmiaz

I've had detached retinas on both eyes - (my dad said it would make me go blind) - 1st one they put a scleral buckle around it - it hurt.
The other eye started detaching while in LOS on holiday - was like when the moon passes in front of the sun in an eclipse - just got into emergency surgery at Rutnin to get it fixed - once they go past the maccular (about 50% loss of vision) the chances of success diminish. Had it done on my 50th birthday! It was freaky shit having it done under a local - suck the jelly out of your eye, laser-weld it back together then refill it again!

The 2-3 weeks face down is torture - you'll get aches everywhere. But apparently the first few days is the most important time  - to ensure that the retina is kept flat. I got a few wrinkles in my left eye's vision. After that you'll be a candidate for cataract surgery - the up side is that they fixed my eyesight up when they put in new lenses. 

So now I don't need glasses, my peripheral vision is fucked in one eye - and I find it harder to deal with the bright lights. But I'm bloody happy to still be able to see out of both eyes. (A youngish woman (US trained) did the surgery - my shit-hot opthamologist in Oz was very impressed with her work!)

Good luck with it all.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Thanks ukan, good advice mate, yes the face done thing is fucked , not sure if i can go the distance  2 weeks ? fuk

----------


## nidhogg

> not sure if i can go the distance  2 weeks ? fuk


Knowing you could lose the sight in that eye is a pretty good incentive I would have thought....stick at it mate.  Long haul is worth it.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Folk should be reminded by the experience of BLD that on no account should anyone rely upon provincial hospitals and doctors for any potentially serious issue. Always, always get yourself down to a proper hospital in Bangkok if only to obtain a second opinion. 

Of course, there will be instances when decent doctors and specialists leave Rama or Sirirat for stints in the boonies but as a rule of thumb, if it is life threatening or there is a risk of permanent loss or damage, get down to Bangkok.

Even the Thai know this and if they have the resources they do not hang around and rely on Dr. Fuckwit. For several weeks a distant relative of my wife languished in inexplicable torpor during which he steadily lost weight. The quacks in Surin were mystified and prescribed all sorts of treatments following one diagnosis after another. Evemtually, he was whisked off to Sirirat in Bangkok where after several tests he was diagnosed as suffering from leukaemia. 

Their capacity for fuck ups in the boonies is infinite. You have only one life so don't let a fucking idiot chickenhead take it from you.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Amen to that^. I live in a fairly large city only 50 miles south of Manila, and about 35 miles south of the rich Manila suburb of Alabang.

The difference in treatment that 35 miles makes is staggering.

We head to Alabang, with a real hospital and first-class doctors, for everything.

I've just seen too many mistakes in the hospitals here - from screwed up lab tests, misdiagnosis, etc.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Lesson learnt, I should of known better, I chose to initially go to Bangkok udon hospital rather than AEK udon thinking they were better, they are the same. The doc that saw me in udon spoke better English than me had all the modern equipment but still managed to mis diagnose, it will be a very nervous couple of weeks for me to see what the result is, and as nidhogg says , yep I should harden the fuk up and commit to lying on my guts for the duration,  backs already killing me but I've just ordered a massage from the hotel, :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

> nidhogg says , yep I should harden the fuk up and commit to lying on my guts for the duration,  backs already killing me but I've just ordered a massage from the hotel,


LOL.  Pretty sure I said it a bit more nicely than that!!

.....and aren't you going to be a sad bunny when the masseuse asks you to turn over for a "special" massage.......

----------


## taxexile

> .....and aren't you going to be a sad bunny when the masseuse asks you to turn over for a "special" massage.......


he'll just have to make do with a tickle of the prostate, although i've heard even that can make ones eyes water a bit.

----------


## Latindancer

There are a few tough stories here.....not sure who to commiserate with, so will send a blanket commiseration to all. I guess we all have our problems.

 It seems that as Buddha said, life really IS full of suffering ! Though I think he also meant that feeling of unsatisfactoriness that things have not gone quite as one would have expected.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Having been assaulted by a proctologist recently, I can safely state that a manipulation of the prostate through the fundament is not a means by which any fucking normal person could possibly gain sexual satisfaction. Quite how the poofs enjoy it is incomprehensible to me. Very nearly gave the doctor a clip about the ear but I think he realised he had been a tad clumsy when half the hospital heard me shout " fucking hell " at the top of my voice. The distaff was most amused.

----------


## Latindancer

My thoughts exactly when my bottom-valve was checked a few years ago.

Had a lady doctor do it last year....smaller fingers and gentler entry  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The massage was pretty ordinary but at least my arse cherry remains intact

----------


## kingwilly

> and as nidhogg says , yep I should harden the fuk up and commit to lying on my guts for the duration, backs already killing me but I've just ordered a massage from the hotel,


fucking A




> The massage was pretty ordinary but at least my arse cherry remains intact


wimp.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> which hospital you at?   i could bring beer if you can manage to drink it on your front?


Cheers mate, sadly even beer consumed by straw from the horizontal position is out as well

----------


## Dillinger

You must be going out of your mind there BLD, but surely there must be a world of things to do in the upside down missionary position.

What about helping  that human Thai sloth who crawls up and down sukhumvit  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Having been assaulted by a proctologist recently, I can safely state that a manipulation of the prostate through the fundament is not a means by which any fucking normal person could possibly gain sexual satisfaction. Quite how the poofs enjoy it is incomprehensible to me. Very nearly gave the doctor a clip about the ear but I think he realised he had been a tad clumsy when half the hospital heard me shout " fucking hell " at the top of my voice. The distaff was most amused.


eh gent, why you banging on about your Blurter on my Retina Rant? Fuk of eh :Smile: 
Bit of an update, went back to the doc the other day, didn't really glean much info despite asking heaps of questions, he did say that all was progressing as it should be and that I should stick around Bangkok and come back again on the 23rd, it's been 8 days now and I've been following his advise about keeping the face down as much as possible, the first 4 days after the op all I could see was bright light, The last 2days I can actually see myself in the mirror when I clean my eye and put the drops inn, albeit a bit blurry

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The doc did say the gas bubble had disapated to about 60 percent, I can actually see the fucker wobbling around in there, looks like liquid instead of gas, I'm hoping when it's gone I will see out of the entire eye, now it's like looking through a half filled glass bowl of water,

----------


## Necron99

> The last 2days I can actually see myself in the mirror when I clean my eye and put the drops inn, albeit a bit blurry



That's my usual morning.
Man up, we don't go to doctors until it changes colour or drops off....

----------


## Topper

> it's like looking through a half filled glass bowl of water,


Hopefully it will be the half empty glass soon...

----------


## terry57

> Having been assaulted by a proctologist recently, I can safely state that a manipulation of the prostate through the fundament is not a means by which any fucking normal person could possibly gain sexual satisfaction. Quite how the poofs enjoy it is incomprehensible to me.



I had a fookin Doctor shove his 6 inch digit up my blurting tube a few years ago. 

In Australia the Government system pays for males at 50 years old so thought I must get it done. 

Fookin devastated afterwards and made me feel that Homos that love the cockage up the back bottom are truly fuked up.   :Sorry1: 

Anyway,

I thought the nasty fookin Doctor was enjoying it way to much having his finger up my bottom so I done a little Poo on his finger. 

Fuk him EH.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Yes dill, going absolutely fuckin mental trying to stay still, mostly i aim for 45 minutes every hour on my stomach then get up for a smoke or a coffee or something, now that the doc has sentenced me to 6 more nights in bangers? I decided to fuk of to a cheaper hotel, bit of a dump but it's near the tucker pharmacys etc, Terry popped over and brought me some supplies and also helped with taking the telly of the wall and laying it on the floor so I can see the fucker from the horizontal position, so that's 1 more thing I've got to do to break up the day
Onya tel, Another top Aussie innit

----------


## Bettyboo

> my arse cherry remains intact


Sorry to hear about that; you could try for another, maybe better luck next time (3rd times's a charm...).  :Smile: 

Best wishes for your health and recovery. Don't go beering or anything stupid, just give it the 2 weeks then a rest in Laos, once it's better you can get fuked up on booze, but priorities, mate!!!

(Livejasmin.com works fine on your stomach)

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Mate of mine from Lao popped in as well and said he will be back tomorrow with some clothes for me and a pair of thongs (That be slippers to the uneducated) anyway that bubble seems to be less and less everyday so maybe by the 23rd I can get my arse home in time for Xmas,

----------


## Bettyboo

^ don't rush it, BLD.

Xmas at home would be great, but an extra week around the hospital getting perfect care from the hospital is really important.

It sounds like it's getting better, but I'd still wanna be going back to that good doctor on a regular basis until I was out of the woods. I can send you some gay porn pics if that helps?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Ha ha, cheers Betty, the flyer on my desk promoting the in house massage at the hotel actually had the message, Sexual Harrasment will not be tolerated, made me laugh that did.yeah, it probably wouldn't be bad being in the hospital putting the feet up but they didn't really encourage it, it seems, Still I'm probably safer in a hotel than at home for the time being, kids are on holidays and would be jumping around poking me in the eye and stuff, little bastards are bad enough when I've got a gout attack going on, (Note to self) don't have anymore kids

----------


## withnallstoke

> The last 2days I can actually see myself in the mirror, albeit a bit blurry



Dear BLD.

It's all well and good, recovering from an eye operation.

I understand that a glance in the mirror to reassure yourself is a good thing.

Spending a couple of days looking up your own arsehole via some optimetrical device probably isn't.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

^seemed a great idea at the time

----------


## chassamui

Stay positive BLD. No doubt you will lose a few kilos being off the grog. Missus will think she's got a new man. I mean in the physical sense of course. None of this feminist bollox.
Things you cannot do in the prone position.
1.  Take a dump
2.  Put in eye drops
3.  Fend off a determined ladyboy
4.  Two handed wanking
5.  Scratch your balls easily
6.  See the proctologist
7.  Defend yourself against wicked Thai nurses
8.  Change hotels and get Tel to pay for the busted TV
That should keep you going for a while. Don't be too defensive with those nurses mate.  :Wink:

----------


## Dillinger

Send Terry out for a big bag of coke, a couple of chicks to lie under ya and one of those daft Aussie hats with the beer terminals and curly straw

----------


## Dillinger

Out of curiosity, BLD, how did u open the door to let Terry in?
I have this picture in my head of you backing up to the door and using your dorsum pedis, naked :Smile: 
be careful, tezza likes a good piccy thread :Smile:

----------


## withnallstoke

> 4. Two handed wanking 5. Scratch your balls easily 6. See the proctologist









> big bag of coke




Find god ye heathen bastards.

Before it's to late.

Lend a guiding hand to the blind bloke having a lie down.

----------


## kingwilly

Hang in the BLD.

onya tel for helping him.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

He,s back again today with some more supplies, I,d be fucked without him, Onya tel, the dark beer Laos are on  me mate.
I can still see this gas bubble bobbing around in there but it seems to decrease a little everyday, they said it should be naturally absorbed as the eye produces the vitreous gel that was sucked out during the operation to remove it from behind the retina in 2 weeks or so but what I'm reading on the inter things some people report  3 weeks or longer, if the doc gives me the nod to travel on the 23rd I'm pretty sure it will be by land

----------


## withnallstoke

> He,s back again today with some more supplies


Probably after your arse.


Good to hear you're on the mend.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Thinking I had better get a train booked for the overnight sleeper bangers to nongkhai, I made enquiries with the travel agent downstairs in the hotel and was told fully booked, can get a seat only, I was thinking tourists were staying away in droves from thailand after the junta, Apparently they are, according to the travel desk lady, the problem is since the Ko Tao murders the Thais have decided to have separate male and female carriages, plenty of sleeper seats in the ladies carriage, How fucked is that?
Perhaps I should of got tel to pick me up a nice frock and wig as well and joined them

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> 
> He,s back again today with some more supplies
> 
> 
> Probably after your arse.
> 
> 
> Good to hear you're on the mend.


Many have Tried ( and failed ) that blurters a one way valve

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Hang in there - end is in sight. Good on Terry!

----------


## Loy Toy

One good bloke (Tezza) helping another good bloke (BLD) when in need is natural.

Good to hear your bubble is getting smaller and hopefully you will have a great clear Christmas with your family.

----------


## withnallstoke

> Perhaps I should of got tel to pick me up a nice frock and wig

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I was pretty pissed of I couldn't book a sleeper on the train because of some murdering chicken heads on Ko Tao, but if I want to be home for Xmas there's really not much of a choice, fook going by bus, nutters those konts.

----------


## nidhogg

> I was pretty pissed of I couldn't book a sleeper on the train because of some murdering chicken heads on Ko Tao, but if I want to be home for Xmas there's really not much of a choice, fook going by bus, nutters those konts.


Wrong story I think mate.  There was a nasty rape and murder of a young girl on a train recently, and that has prompted changes - nowt (I think) to do with the Koh Tao murders...


...anyway, hang in there....

----------


## beerlaodrinker

That's what the travel desk lady was saying, but yeah, more likely she was thinking of that drunken ya ba focked up somchai raping that young Sheila on the train.
I do believe you can't get a beer on the train now either,  THANKS somchai; Bastard

----------


## Necron99

Try a funeral company.
See if they will lease you a hearse and driver for the day...

----------


## Dillinger

> One good bloke (Tezza) helping another good bloke (BLD) when in need is natural


It's getting all Brokeback Mountainy this thread. 

Mark my words,  the next installment,  Terry detached my blurtpuss

----------


## beerlaodrinker

^im not dead yet

----------


## chassamui

That hearse idea is not as daft as it sounds, depending on how busy they are. Try asking the ambulance drivers if they fancy a day freelancing and get a quote.

Glad to hear things are looking on the medical side, and well done Terry.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by Loy Toy
> 
> One good bloke (Tezza) helping another good bloke (BLD) when in need is natural
> 
> 
> It's getting all Brokeback Mountainy this thread.


 All withnalls fault!  I was just having a 2 week lie down

----------


## palexxxx

> Thinking I had better get a train booked for the overnight sleeper bangers to nongkhai, I made enquiries with the travel agent downstairs in the hotel and was told fully booked, can get a seat only, I was thinking tourists were staying away in droves from thailand after the junta, Apparently they are, according to the travel desk lady, the problem is since the Ko Tao murders the Thais have decided to have separate male and female carriages, plenty of sleeper seats in the ladies carriage, How fucked is that?
> Perhaps I should of got tel to pick me up a nice frock and wig as well and joined them



Do you think you'd fool them without shaving off that big kazikstan mo first?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Worth a try surely?

----------


## Bettyboo

> Hang in there - end is in sight


Cruel...

BLD, hang in there, mate - close to the doctor; get that eye fixed!!! Many more xmases for you and the family.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Terry detached my blurtpuss





> ^im not dead yet


Terry prefers buggering corpses, but he'll do a nice big hairy fat Aussie arse too, don't worry (he's a firemen, knows how to deal with hoses)...  :Smile: 


.
.
.
ok, here's a better pic for you, mate:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

you have cheered me up endlessly betty :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


This is the device the hospital rented me, i stick my head in there and hey presto im of to the land of nod, at least thats how its supposed to work, i still seem to wake up anywhere but . hope that doesnt fuck up the recoup time

----------


## beerlaodrinker

10 000baht deposit for this bad boy 



when i need to strap on the nose bag i give this food by phone mob a call, food usually arrives within the hour and a choice of about 300 bangkok restaurants , they will even stop at a 7 11 and pick up some smokes, (had mrs balbirs indian last night( shitting like a duck today but thats all part of the fun right :Confused:  I reckon they could even be persuaded to drop by your favourite girly bar  and pick up noi or lek, fucking top little service if your banged up in your room

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Give em a try

----------


## kingwilly

> favourite girly bar and pick up noi or lek, fucking top little service if your banged up in your room


Sounds perfecet.

----------


## kingwilly

mind you, if you had noi or lek around, you could give them 50 baht and get them to go buy you some grub.

----------


## thaimeme

Spending more for recovery and respite than the associated surgical procedures, mate....

Hope the healing is quickening!
Home for your holidays...

 :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> mind you, if you had noi or lek around, you could give them 50 baht and get them to go buy you some grub.


 true dat

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Spending more for recovery and respite than the associated surgical procedures, mate....
> 
> Hope the healing is quickening!
> Home for your holidays...


your not wrong jeff, the company will pick up the medical costs and maybe some of the hotel costs? But it's actually one of the cheapest trips to Bangkok I've ever had, it's not like I can go out and give it large on the piss eh, I should of taken dills advice and placed an add in craigslist for a filthy slapper/nurse. Thanks for D well wishes

----------


## beerlaodrinker

They say you should never underestimate the power of advertising. Im well tempted to give Bangkok escorts a call and see if Sophia can pop over, those whore adds on TD definitely serve a purpose "......for the visually handicapped and the Butt ugly

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Visually handicapped in my case, I can't speak for other TD punters :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

it's not too late.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Lek or noi would be cheaper though willy

----------


## kingwilly

Much cheaper. And probably about the same quality.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Terry prefers buggering corpses, but he'll do a nice big hairy fat Aussie arse too





> you have cheered me up endlessly betty


Right you are, Sir.

Please let me help further with a selection of my very favourite ladies (all very nice and decent ladies):





Sakura Sakurada would be my perfect woman if she didn't fuk canines and cum swap with her mother.





Haruka Sanada would be my perfect woman if she played the guitar...



Whatever you do, don't search for 'big tits, Tanaka' because, if you do, you will never be the same again...

----------


## beerlaodrinker

What's the mum look like?

----------


## thaimeme

> What's the mum look like?


 
Mama-san....

----------


## Mathos

I had a detached retina a few years ago (about 2010). Working in the garden, I thought for a moment or two I'd walked through a spider's web. Strange trying to wipe something off that isn't there. Went to A & E, it was a Saturday, they checked me out in depth, told me what the problem was. I went back for the gas treatment and repair which didn't take long at all. Day patient only. I went to The Rosen Eye Clinic in Manchester for the cataract they told me I had on one eye as well. That was removed privately, along with those fancy magic lasered lenses on one eye which rule out the need for glasses. To a point anyhow. Perfect for normal vision, watching TV, Driving etc. Basic glasses now for small print only. Again, all done as an out patient, only in for an hour or two. Back the next morning, patch removed, eye cleaned up and vision was amazing.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

You got lucky Mathos, my problem was I got mis diagnosed initially in udon thani, I explained to the lady doc there that I had been getting floaters for a week or so and was given eye drops and vitamins for the eyes and told to come back in a month,everything I read about detached retinas now (after the damage was done) should of set her alarm bells ringing. Perhaps she simply didn't know or was to Thai to admit that and refer me to someone who does, had she done that I could of had the laser done to fix the tear that caused the vitreous to leak and detach the retina and avoided all this, I wish I had of googled Retinal detachment I thought it was something that only boxers got and that floaters were just part of getting older, which they are in some cases, The general consensus in the west at least is, if your having floaters or the cobwebs then get your self of to a specialist, Pronto, all good in hindsight(no pun intended) in future even if I only stub my big toe I will be heading for Bangkok, no more regional hospitals,
How long did your gas bubble take to absorb Mathos? This is day 10 for me and mines still got about 30 percent to go it gets a little less daily and the vision above the bubble seems good although hard to know if I have lost any yet by the time I got to Bangkok I had about 5 percent vision and was shitting myself with fear, glad to hear yours worked out well mate

----------


## nidhogg

> mind you, if you had noi or lek around, you could give them 50 baht and get them to go buy you some grub.


It is so cute that you think that.

Give Noi 500 baht* to go pick up a pizza and she will turn up 5 hours later, smelling of ciggies and "wine spy", munching on a bag of fried grasshoppers.  

When asked gently about pizza she will look blankly, say "what pizza", fart, giggle, and pass out on the bed......










*(yes, I know you said 50 baht, but I am assuming that BLD don't do no streetfood crap, and the 50 baht would be for her "trouble")....

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> 
> mind you, if you had noi or lek around, you could give them 50 baht and get them to go buy you some grub.
> 
> 
> It is so cute that you think that.
> 
> Give Noi 500 baht* to go pick up a pizza and she will turn up 5 hours later, smelling of ciggies and "wine spy", munching on a bag of fried grasshoppers.  
> ...


A certain type of Noi, yes. Another would turn up with a litre of som tam, 1/2 kg of sticky rice, half a BBQ'd chicken, a dozen roast pork on a stick and a six pack of beer.


the trick is to find the right one.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

That's about right, maybe 20 or so years ago Lek and noi would of popped out with the 50 baht to grab BLD some grub, all a distant memory now

----------


## Mathos

> You got lucky Mathos, my problem was I got mis diagnosed initially in udon thani, I explained to the lady doc there that I had been getting floaters for a week or so and was given eye drops and vitamins for the eyes and told to come back in a month,everything I read about detached retinas now (after the damage was done) should of set her alarm bells ringing. Perhaps she simply didn't know or was to Thai to admit that and refer me to someone who does, had she done that I could of had the laser done to fix the tear that caused the vitreous to leak and detach the retina and avoided all this, I wish I had of googled Retinal detachment I thought it was something that only boxers got and that floaters were just part of getting older, which they are in some cases, The general consensus in the west at least is, if your having floaters or the cobwebs then get your self of to a specialist, Pronto, all good in hindsight(no pun intended) in future even if I only stub my big toe I will be heading for Bangkok, no more regional hospitals,
> How long did your gas bubble take to absorb Mathos? This is day 10 for me and mines still got about 30 percent to go it gets a little less daily and the vision above the bubble seems good although hard to know if I have lost any yet by the time I got to Bangkok I had about 5 percent vision and was shitting myself with fear, glad to hear yours worked out well mate


In all honesty, I couldn't tell you how long the bubble 
took to absorb, it's a good few years since and I've slept
a lot since then. 

The important part, as you now realise of course, 
is getting medical attention pronto. 

Same is applicable for any health problem, 
never ignore things, they're all warning signs
telling you that you need to get to the right people.

We are really well blessed here with The NHS, even
though folk do moan and groan a lot, (It's a Brit way of life)
we do get excellent service. 

Take care of yourself though BLD eyes especially 
are EXTREMELY important. Good luck with everything, 
I'm sure you will be alright, it's quite surprising how many folk do have
Eye Surgery etc, I was amazed at the Eye Hospital and The Clinic. It's like a production
line.

All the best for Christmas & The New Year to you and yours.

----------


## chassamui

Hope you manage to get home safely for Christmas mate. Mrs and kids will be missing you especially at this time of year.

If it cannot be done without risking your sight, just stay put and spend the balance of what you saved on the op, on a 4 handed massage and lesbian floor show.

Would be great if the BKK members could spare an hour each if you do get stuck over the hols.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Thanks chas, a couple of people have helped me a lot and plenty of offers of help and well wishes, from TD punters, This might be my last day banged up in the hotel, off to see the doc tomorrow, I've still got the gas bubble in the eye and can see out of it, at the moment I can't focus with 2 eyes at once , makes me dizzy. but using one or the other I can see, from what I'm googling this is maybe temporary and should sort itself out when the bubbles gone, I've booked the train for tomorrow night Bangkok to udon and eventually managed to get a first class sleeper, I,ll be gutted if I need to stay in bangers longer, The 4 handed massage and lesbian show will go a long way to cheering me up though, Have a good Xmas yourself mate

----------


## chassamui

> I can't focus with 2 eyes at once , makes me dizzy. but using one or the other I can see,


Just make sure you are not caught winking at a ladyboy. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Great news on the 23rd the doc said that my retina had re attached and i was free to return to Lao, still have a bit of the gas bubble so the plane was out of the question , managed to book a berth on the bangers nongkhai overnighter in first class by paying for the whole berth whetever it was only about 1300 baht and beats the fuck out of hanging with the backpackers down in 3 class, great little train it was and after 2 weeks of sleeping facedown i had the best sleep ever

----------


## beerlaodrinker

This is what my cabin looked like, later on they come by and make up your bed 




ive still got to return to bangkok on the 20th and my sight seems to be improving daily , still a bit hard to focus using bothe eyes at once but im told thats to be expected ? looks like a couple more weeks of work though

From the hotel it was a simple matter of getting the hotel tuk tuk to drop me of at the MRT on asok and head for hualumphong

This is the Ladies and childrens only carriage, took a quick pic incase someone thought i was a nasty little pervert

Hualalumphongs a beautiful old building 


Looks even better at night



to kill some time before the train left i hung out with the backpackers in a small shop who specialised in mediocre pad thai and hot beer

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Overall the care and treatment i got at Rutnin was first class. The surgeon was an old bloke who i mistakenly thought was called doc somchai but was infact doc Sombaat, done a bang on job i reckon, bottom line is if your having vision problems dont fuk about with the meatheads in the sticks get your arse immediately to bangkok,

----------


## terry57

Hey Lao,

Did ya knock the head off it in your 1 man love cabin.  :Smile:

----------


## Necron99

> Hey Lao,
> 
> Did ya knock the head off it in your 1 man love cabin.



That's a kinda gay question Tez, did you and BLD get "friendly" in bangas?

----------


## cnx37

Probaby too friendly.

----------


## thaimeme

> Probaby too friendly.


Manly secrets.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Hey Lao,
> 
> Did ya knock the head off it in your 1 man love cabin.


The thought did indeed cross my mind , quite cozy and romantic that little train carriage going clickety clackity as it hurtled towards the region best known for its staunch damsels named noi and hallucination inducing beverages sold from ma and pa outlets, 
But her indoors waiting patiently in Lao has her needs to, So I thought it prudent to arrive with bollocks chockablock with baby batter, pretty sure she already thought I was on a bender in Bangkok, she's never heard of a detached retina :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Great news on the 23rd the doc said that my retina had re attached





> my sight seems to be improving daily


Excellent news, pleased to hear it - Happy New Year...  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> But her indoors waiting patiently in Lao has her needs to, So I thought it prudent to arrive with bollocks chockablock with baby batter


 :rofl: 

Fukin Aussies  EH,   that's why everyone loves us.     :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Aw fuk it's happened again, different eye this time, was getting the floaters on Tuesday but couldn't get a doc appointment in Bangkok until today , my suspicions were confirmed, yet another detached retina, just had the surgery and as te retinal tear is on the side Ive been told to remain in bangers for 3 nights still have to lay on my guts motionless for those 3 days, pong tat I can do the other 11 days lying on 1 side back in Lao, still have to take the train back to beerlao land though as you can't fly wit the gas pumped behind the eye. If it wasn't for bad luck i would have no luck at all

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I thought I was only stayin In bangers 1 night so I booked a cheap and cheerful hotel( the Miami )fuck me I reckon this mattress has seen some shagging since 1965, I'm getting te fuk out and moving to another gaff asap, if I have to be miserable coont might as well be a comfortable one

----------


## Topper

Have you considered a change in retina lifestyle?

We can pop by Tuesday and bring ya a burger....

----------


## Norton

> the Miami )fuck me I reckon this mattress has seen some shagging since 1965


Ah the me am me. Brings back fond memories.  :Smile: 

Get well soon.

----------


## nidhogg

> If it wasn't for bad luck i would have no luck at all


I hear you.  But an awful lot of permanantly blind people would say you are one lucky mofo.

Perspective and stay strong.

Best wishes.

.....and give noi a call.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Have you considered a change in retina lifestyle?
> 
> We can pop by Tuesday and bring ya a burger....


cheers, hopefully I will get the nod to jump on the train teusday

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Just checked into a better gaff, was quite humorous at the lobby, an Indian geezer wanted to change rooms because he reckoned next door was all night partying and shagging and he couldn't sleep, the katoey behind the desk went ballistic when he said fucking a few to many times, thought there was gonna be fisticuffs, probably the most amusement I'm going to get for the next few days, I'm wondering if that mad shagger is shrewd punter?

----------


## grasshopper

> Just checked into a better gaff, was quite humorous at the lobby, an Indian geezer wanted to change rooms because he reckoned next door was all night partying and shagging and he couldn't sleep, the katoey behind the desk went ballistic when he said fucking a few to many times, thought there was gonna be fisticuffs, probably the most amusement I'm going to get for the next few days, I'm wondering if that mad shagger is shrewd punter?


Probably the desk katoey's sleepover joint. She/he was embarrassed  (or bare arsed?). Just sayin' like.

----------


## Looper

> If it wasn't for bad luck i would have no luck at all


Detached love-slug courtesy of a scorned woman with a butcher's knife is worse.

Get well soon BLD and keep yer pecker up.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Cheers loopy, back to rutnin this morning to see the doc, then back to the room for the next 3 days.

----------


## Hugh Cow

That sort of luck really sucks BLD. Her indoors must think you were a real crunt in your last life, the karmic wheel and all. Anyway good luck and get well soon. Life's a bit of a bitch when you're sick. 
A nice massage from the Lek twins might perk you up a bit. A happy ending wouldn't go astray.

----------


## chassamui

Good luck with the recovery BLD. I hope you can get a private cabin for the journey home, especially with Chinese new year coming up on 28 Jan. Public transport is going to be busy.

----------


## Norton

> rutnin


Great place. Sure you will get great professional care.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Good luck with the recovery BLD. I hope you can get a private cabin for the journey home, especially with Chinese new year coming up on 28 Jan. Public transport is going to be busy.


oh fuck, forgot about those coonts, just back from the doc, she reckons it's looking good, will go back again Wednesday afternoon, got to check the train schedules now to see if I can get a sleeper wed night or Thursday morning

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> 
> rutnin
> 
> 
> Great place. Sure you will get great professional care.


Probably the best eye hospital in thailand

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> That sort of luck really sucks BLD. Her indoors must think you were a real crunt in your last life, the karmic wheel and all. Anyway good luck and get well soon. Life's a bit of a bitch when you're sick. 
> A nice massage from the Lek twins might perk you up a bit. A happy ending wouldn't go astray.


she thinks I'm a real crunt in this life :Smile:  have you got the lek twins number?

----------


## VocalNeal

Can you drink? How far are you from the Hospital. I'll come over for a beer?

----------


## Norton

> Just checked into a better gaff,


Which one?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I can drink but have to do it lying down and through a straw,(or can I ? ) I'm parked up in the ambassador soi 11

----------


## withnallstoke

Here we go again.

Have this......





........  :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> 
> rutnin
> 
> 
> Great place. Sure you will get great professional care.


Agreed.  One of my staff was diagnosed as pre-glaucoma, and she was going to go to some local butcher clinic.  Blew that right off and took her to Rutnin to get sorted properly.

----------


## crocman

Can't believe you done it again. You're gonna have to get Terry to run you round some supplies again. Old fiery sends her regards and says get well soon.

----------


## katie23

^Terry is on a road trip w/ his handbag, I think. 

BLD, I hope the Bkk Td guys will be good enough to keep you company. I had a 'more mature' colleague (60+) who had the same problem abt a year ago, detached retina. He was in hospital for some weeks, then home care for another few weeks. Nowadays, when he swims, he uses the big goggles (like the ones for snorkelling) to protect his eyes.  Maybe you could use that too whenever you go swimming. Wouldn't detract from youe looks, as long as you show moobs. Lol. 

Get well soon, Bld.

----------


## birding

Just saw this topic and would like to add my good wishes for a full recovery and no future problems.

I think at times how important sight is how it is taken for granted and what life would be without it.

Have only read the last two pages so this may have already have been answered but has anyone given you any reasons why this has happened and any things you (or anyone else) could do or have done to avoid it.

----------


## chassamui

> no future problems.


Should be ok now unless he has a detached Japs eye. :rofl:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

They can detach for a variety of reasons , trauma to the eye, post cataract surgeries etc, I did ask the doc why this one came on so fast . She reckoned it was an old injury that had finally decided to do its thing, lesson learnt yet again. If you've had eye surgeries in the past always go back for scheduled check ups, any signs of damage can be fixed easier then

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Can't believe you done it again. You're gonna have to get Terry to run you round some supplies again. Old fiery sends her regards and says get well soon.


 vocal Neil offered to pop around with a beer, which was bloody good of him  this is only day 1 think I better just keep myself lying flat for a few days.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> They can detach for a variety of reasons , trauma to the eye, post cataract surgeries etc, I did ask the doc why this one came on so fast . She reckoned it was an old injury that had finally decided to do its thing, lesson learnt yet again. If you've had eye surgeries in the past always go back for scheduled check ups, any signs of damage can be fixed easier then


Good luck with it BLD. I thought I had one a few years ago. Just had floaters (for the first time) - freaked me out though. Thought boxing might have caught up with me, but eye doc reckoned it might have been the stroke I had five years ago. Anyway, went away and hasn't come back. Stay immobile and rest up.

----------


## crackerjack101

> Stay immobile and rest up.


I do that.

Hence no detached retina     :Smile: 

Good luck with it all BLD.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

As much as I like Bangkok I,ll be happy to get the fuk out of here, Doctor just gave the all clear but I can't fly back becauase of d gas bubble in my eye, gotta go by train, she wants me back next week which will also be by train don't have to sleep on the stomach either which was killing me. Googled a massage place this morning  and told em  my situation, need a massage on my back and leave my Johnson alone, 90 minute massage and I was grinning like a large dog, she sure knew her trade and I felt great after. Quite a fit lookin bird she was to and the thought crossed my mind to enquire if she was up for it . Me old mate Terry 57 popped around to my gaff and organized the train ticket and got me a few supplies in, the 3 meter coaxial cable meant I could pull the flat screen of the wall and lay it on the floor thus allieviating Total boredom. Good on ya tel.  Stroller reckons yer a coont but he,s got it half assed backwards. Thank you my friend . Much appreciated

----------

